# big, hairy and UGLY!!!



## FERAL ONE (Sep 26, 2007)

okay, show of hands , how many of you thought this would be a pic of me 

angie spotted this outside the window and i jumped into action!!! this looked like a hairy grape with legs!!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Sep 26, 2007)

Yep! I did.
Cool pics, but a nasty looking critter.


----------



## ronfritz (Sep 26, 2007)

Both are nice but the second one is real good. 

...flash?


----------



## FERAL ONE (Sep 26, 2007)

yep, not the first one but the second i used the on camera flash. i kept moving around the critter trying to get the best angle i could for "background" color and then i decided to hit the flash on it. i like the way the eyes lit up. kinda spooky!!!


----------



## jason308 (Sep 27, 2007)

Great shots of a rough lookin critter...For someone without photo ops, you sure have been getting some good shots....


----------



## leo (Sep 27, 2007)

*Fine capture Feral*

thanks for posting it for us


----------



## Ramblin' Wreck (Sep 27, 2007)

Very cool pic


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Sep 27, 2007)

Honestly, I thought it'd be a pic of "harry dog."
I like the spider pic much better.


----------



## CAL (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Feral,
Ain't ya glad that thang ain't big as a 4-wheeler.We would be hunting them and having um mounted!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 27, 2007)

well this is as close a smiley raisin his hand as I could find   I'm sure his mother thinks he's cute but me   but F1 that is a great shot


----------



## TenPtr (Sep 27, 2007)

Great Pic.  

Sorry for the call out on RONFRITZ's avatar but I couldnt help but notice what that lab had in its mouth..lol......potential female tohee? some type of sparrow perhaps?  sorry man, just messin around with ya, my dog has been known to catch similar things.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Sep 27, 2007)

For a second there i thought you had  pic of my ex wife and i was going to burn out my eyes if it was...


----------



## ronfritz (Sep 27, 2007)

TenPtr said:


> Great Pic.
> 
> Sorry for the call out on RONFRITZ's avatar but I couldnt help but notice what that lab had in its mouth..lol......potential female tohee? some type of sparrow perhaps?  sorry man, just messin around with ya, my dog has been known to catch similar things.



Man...you're making me fall outta my chair!  Its a German Short Hair, although you're not the first person to mistake him for a Lab...the solid color and his above average size has fooled many.  Even when he's trim he's about 65-70 lbs.  Not sure exactly what kinda bird that was...but it was some kinda odd species of Quail.  Apparently it was all the trainer could get his hands on earlier this year when there was a shortage of pen-raised quail.  Not very good fliers but better than nothing.  As I recall, that one got shot (not by me) one handed with an old H&R .20 gauge.


----------



## Hoss (Sep 27, 2007)

Those are some great captures there Feral.  It's nice there's nothing for you to shoot, cause it's making you look and find some really neat stuff.  Thanks for sharing your (or rather Angies) find.

Hoss


----------



## Smokey (Sep 27, 2007)

Actually F1, I thought you were going to post a picture of DRB1313 or ronfritz


----------



## rip18 (Oct 1, 2007)

I gots my hand in the air!!

Neat shot of a cool invertebrate at work!!!


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 1, 2007)

Is this spider in the tarantula family?  I owned a Mexican Red Leg once...  very docile creature until his habitat had some intruder criketts.  Then the hunt was on.

Very kool shots!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Oct 1, 2007)

i believe it is some sort of orb weaver, i will have to check though!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 1, 2007)

I`m just glad I weren`t that skeeter hawk!!


----------

